# Legend of the Invisible City of Kitezh



## Polednice (Sep 13, 2009)

Are there any non-Gergiev recordings that you can recommend?


----------



## Almaviva (Aug 13, 2010)

Sorry, I don't even know this one. Is it good? TxllxT is our CD man, my suggestion is that you PM him if he doesn't see this thread.


----------



## TxllxT (Mar 2, 2011)

I saw on wikipedia, that there exists apart from Gergiev's 1994 Philips CD-box only a 1956 Melodiya LP set. So first you would need to undust your gramophone and secondly have steel nerves to withstand this kind of Soviet 'state of the art'.


----------



## Polednice (Sep 13, 2009)

Oh dear! I read on Wikipedia as well that it doesn't seem to get many outings outside Russia, which seems a great shame :/

I only know of it myself because I have a recording of the orchestral suite by Michail Jurowski and was really drawn into the music. Gergiev it is then...


----------



## Il_Penseroso (Nov 20, 2010)

Well, There is one complete version but audio.

Nikolai Rimsky-Korsakov : Skazanie o nevidimom grade Kiteže (The Legend of the Invisible City of Kitezh)

Bolshoi Theatre Chorus

All-Union Radio and TV Large Symphony Orchestra

Vassili Nebolsin, Conductor

Recorded 1956 (I'm not sure)

Dante, Box Set

See also Amazon

I think it's really a great opera by great master, that has been left for so long time and obscured and it's really a shame. Beside the beautiful and magical story, the music is so wonderful. I've studied many samples from the full score (from his book Principles of Orchestration) but heard only fragments of it.


----------



## superhorn (Mar 23, 2010)

There was a fairly recent Digital Koch recording live from I believe,the Bregenz festival in Austria conducted by Vladimir Fedoseyev,and I've heard it. It's pretty good, but has some cuts. The orchestra is the Vienna symphony, not the Philharmonic.
I can't remember any names from the cast. Fedoseyev is a fine conductor of Rimsky-Korsakov operas and if you can find his recordings of May Night on DG, and The Snow Maiden,formerly on CBS/Melodiya, grab them. They're superb.


----------



## starthrower (Dec 11, 2010)

superhorn said:


> I can't remember any names from the cast. Fedoseyev is a fine conductor of Rimsky-Korsakov operas and if you can find his recordings of May Night on DG, and The Snow Maiden,formerly on CBS/Melodiya, grab them. They're superb.


The Snow Maiden by Fedoseyev
http://www.arkivmusic.com/classical/album.jsp?album_id=70966

http://www.amazon.com/Snow-Maiden--...=1-5&keywords=rimsky+korsakov+the+snow+maiden


----------



## Couac Addict (Oct 16, 2013)

You may be disappointed as the Gergiev recording is probably the pick of them....but try...

Nebolsin/Moscow Radio Orchestra 1956
Svetlanov/Bolshoi Theatre 1983
Fedoseyev/Vienna Symphony 1995
Vedernikov/Cagliari Opera 2008


----------

